# Boston/New England herf?



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm going to be travelling to New England in August. I'll be going to a family reunion of sorts somewhere in New Hampshire. When it is over I'd like to see some of the area before I come back. 

From a Saturday to Monday, which I think is the 13th to the 16th, I'll be in Boston. I was wondering if there were any gorillas around then that might like to get together for a herf? I could also be in Keene, NH that weekend for a herf if that works out any easier.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

DeGen

I am in Nashua, NH which is about 35 m north of Boston. If I'm around would love to get together.

Mike


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Alright Mike, it sounds like we'll probably be able to work something out. I know there's some more gorillas in that area so hopefully we can get a group together for a herf.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I live in Burlington, MA., Boston or Nashua could work equally well for me. NH has got to be better then MA for places to smoke. I'd be up for some kind of get together.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Is Boston not cigar friendly?  That would change some of my plans. I'll have a rental car so anywhere I can get to from Keene would be cool with me.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Boston has a few cigar bars, otherwise it's no smoking at all public places including bars. It also is one of the highest tobacco tax states.

NH is the opposite tax free and you can smoke in bars that are seperated from the restaurant.

From Keene, Nashua is about 40 minutes. Boston is further. 

Either is good with me.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I live in Lynnfield Mass. 30 miles from you.There are a few places in Boston to smoke cigars.

Gloucester Cigar
Cigar Masters 

However NH has two guys with a nice place to smoke and very nice people and they also have TENS in Salsibury were you can catch some skin with your smokes.


----------

